

Ask HN: Is an auto-generated privacy policy OK for an MVP? - 0tello

We are launching a betta of our mvp product soon, and we need some legal stuff to be done: privacy policy, terms of service and etc. We do not want to waste time &amp; money on lawyers at the current stage, so we found www.iubenda.com where we can autogenerate a privacy policy.
Any experience with them? Any pros and cons (pls beyond obvious) of using such services? Do you know any other services like this?
======
smt88
I'm not a lawyer, so I'm not going to give you legal advice. Generally
speaking, it's very low-risk to use a boilerplate privacy policy for an MVP.

Ideally, instead of using a service like you mentioned, you should copy and
edit the privacy policy of a service that is as similar to yours as possible.

Once you make your first dollar or get your first ~10,000 users, it'll
definitely be time to hire a lawyer.

Some important questions though:

1\. How sensitive is your data? Is it PII (personally-identifying
information)? That includes full names, addresses, phone numbers, and a
complicated list of other things.

2\. Are you in Europe?

3\. Have you formed a limited-liability entity? In the US, that would be an
LLC.

~~~
0tello
Thank you for your reply. We indeed thought about using those materials, but
not sure if it is punishable. 1\. Yes, the data is sensitive: full names,
emails, and phone numbers and etc. 2\. We are targeting US market 3\. We have
a C-Corp in the US

